# I need a custom exhaust system



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey guys/gals -

I need to find somebody that does mandrel bending. Could be welded together I suppose, but I think pure bends would look a little better, so I wanted to know who in SoCal does this.

I keep hearing about Mike's Muffler out in SGV, but I'm not sure. Anybody else?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know Valley Mufflers over in City of Industry does mandrel bent exhaust systems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Man...!

I was hoping I wouldn't have to drive up to Bakersfield to Barry's...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You know you can buy the piping only from Stromung. I think it runs somewhere around $200... much better than that thin stuff you'll get at a muffler shop...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

I dunno, I was really trying not to go with the pre-bent and welded route. Just doesn't lool nice unless the welder knows what he or she is doing and it's all polished up nice.

Plus I think thin-walled tubing isn't that big of a deal, it's lighter in any case and the R/T is already heavy.

Also Micheal, I really like what you and Mike have done with Nissan Performance.com as an online source for Nissan lovers and I liked the comment that your featured car owner made 

"Too bad it's not in print form so I can take it to the John"

That's classic...

How could I start a site like that?


----------

